# coding intermediate repair



## kimmie45601 (Dec 9, 2009)

How would I code for intermediate repairs of the scalp 2cm and the back 4cm?
Would the correct code be 12032 or would I code the 12031 and 12032?


----------



## eadun2000 (Dec 9, 2009)

you add the 2 and 4 cm together since they are the same category. You only code the 12032.


----------



## kimmie45601 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you very much. That is the way I understood it but my doctor disagreed with me.


----------

